# Gas VS Diesel Jugging



## Kandall (Dec 7, 2017)

Hello 'erryone. First post here, but I've been lurkin. I have a quick question for yall. Me and my significant other are gonna get a skoolie to convert, but everyone over at skoolie.net says I'm an idiot if I don't get a diesel engine. But I'm willing to bet at least most of them have never gasjugged.

To be clear, im not asking if diesels are better engines than gassers, i know they are. Im asking if gasjugging for diesel is as easy/fast as gasjugging for gas?

Also, ive heard truck stops (like "loves") are good for diesel, but what about in the city? If im gasjugging for diesel in a city like seattle, san francisco, or portland, am I gonna be stuck there all day?


----------



## bystander (Dec 7, 2017)

At least in Madison:

Diesel = workers, truckers, landscaping crews, construction crews, state employees, farmers etc. We only have diesel at probably 1 out of 5 gas stations here

Petrol = common use, families- which seem more likely to give then someone 'on the clock', its everywhere

I have not jugged before so maybe I'm not the advice you're looking for, or I might be wrong..but here is my 2c


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Dec 20, 2017)

Just wanted to jump in and say my bus (26ft.) Gets about 10mph on a7.3 Ford diesel. I've heard of people getting better mileage but not mine. Also I have a 55 gallon tank. That would take all day to filled by jugging.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Dec 21, 2017)

Not encouraging it but ya, there's a lot more corporate accounts buying diesel than gas out there. If you.do it right, I'd say jugging diesel is easier.


----------



## beersalt (Dec 21, 2017)

Personally, I dig jugging diesel waaay more than gasoline. 
When it comes to diesel, most of the people your gonna be askin' to donate fuel from are gonna be truckers. The cool thing about this, is that many truckers have company cards that pay for their gas during their haul. So, most of the time- truckers can make the decision to help you out with 5 or more gallons of diesel without paying out of pocket. 
Vs. askin' many middle - lower class families, or individuals to help you out on your joy ride. 

It just makes my conscience a bit more eased. Plus, truckers most of the time are straight to the point. No beating around the bush about fuel, it's either, "Fuck off" or, "Sure, where you headed?" As well as other variations of course. Just make 'em laugh. Make 'em glad about the interaction they had with you at the random truckstop, becuase they've been driving their asses off day, n night. Most likely, just like you. 

I still jug regular gasoline when needed. But it's not my preference.


----------

